# Field Golden vs Show Golden differences?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak's Pax thread made me think of this question: What are the differences between show golden retrievers and field golden retrievers?

Somewhere far far down the line I'd like to have a Golden, they're amazing dogs and so much fun!

Differences in build, coat, personality, instincts, intelligence, etc.?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Show Goldens tend to have more coat/feathering and more bone, and lighter colors than field goldens (and I'm assuming less hunting drive on average). Aside from that, I'm not sure.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

One works for a living, the others on welfare


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

There are a few duel champions in the breed but in general

Show goldens,
more bone
coat
slightly calmer

Field goldens
more moderate
less coat
more active, a little crazy

and then there are the BYB pet goldens


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

are there any differences personality wise? What about will to please?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I believe there's actually only one living dual champion golden, and that's Push, in Canada. 

The


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Pai said:


> Show Goldens tend to have more coat/feathering and more bone, and lighter colors than field goldens (and I'm assuming less hunting drive on average). Aside from that, I'm not sure.


That's generally true, but there can be some cross-over in physical characteristics. My boy is a field bred Golden, but three of of his littermates were blond, chubby, curly, calender pups. The other 6 were all scrawny and red, with very close coats.

Here's a picture of Rusty in his normal state: wet, muddy, and intense. I clip his feathers off for the warm weather, and his tail is clipped closer too. Everything else has been unmolested. At 75 lbs., there's nothing exactly dainty about him, but a show type of the same height would probably go 10 lbs. heavier--maybe more. Rusty has a nicer looking head than most field Goldens (IMO).










Temperament is the bigger dividing line. Rusty normally does everything at full throttle. If you send him on a retrieve, he doubles his normal pace. The show type Golden from down the block ambles after a tennis ball. He's a lovely dog who loves to fetch, but he just barely trots after it. Many show breeders take their dogs to hunt tests to get another title, and few do well. It usually takes multiple tries to get a Junior Hunter title on the dogs, but they really have no enthusiasm for it. Among the Lab guys, Goldens have a rep for avoiding cold water, and will only "sneak" into the water on a retrieve. A good field bred Golden will give a Lab a run for his money, but they will likely never be as popular at field trials, because they generally take a bit longer to bring along. That and the amount of water the Golden coat brings back into the boat or blind. Some Goldens do become FCs, though.

Some show Goldens may have all kinda drive, while some field bred may have little to none. If you took 100 of each, you'd see some major diffences and a solid trend splitting the types.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> I believe there's actually only one living dual champion golden, and that's Push, in Canada.


I think that's why Rusty has such a nice head for a field Golden. He got his daddy's skull.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

wvasko said:


> One works for a living, the others on welfare[/QUOTE
> 
> LMAO!!!!!


----------

